# Field use review of the Nextorch MyStar headlamp.



## Woods Walker (Nov 21, 2016)

Field use review of the Nextorch MyStar headlamp. 


I have been curious about USB powered headlamps for some time but always feared running out of power in the woods or within any prep situations without the ability to change the battery so never tried one. Nextorch contacted me on CandlePowerForums to inquire if I would review their new headlamp. I have heard of this maker so decided to review the headlamp. First here is info from the manufacture. I included their video as well.









> Reddot award 2016 winner lighting design.
> 360 degree adjustable,recharble headlamp comes with battery charge indicator and battery recharging indicator, clear ideas about using conditions.
> The Beam profile gives a very focus spot when focused.
> A True flooded spot once the spill is spread.
> ...




Field use reviews are more my impressions of how the gear preforms in actual use over multiple outings. I used this for about a month. As I night hike/trail run 4 times a week it doesn't take long before the outings add up. So with all the formalities out of the way lets go on to the review which was done out of my backpack on the fly. 







Beyond the USB power source (3000 mAh lithium ion polymer battery ) the optic allows for an adjustable beam. It can do both throw and flood well. Front of the optic showing max adjustment in each way. The XP-L is a good up to date LED though not sure how much better it is than the older XM-L. Probably about the same within reason.












To adjust the focus just spin the bezel. Best part in actual use is the bezel can be spun totally around forever. It just keeps moving up and down adjusting the focus. No need to go back and forth. Not sure if I said that correctly or was even coherent. Well in any case the front is very UL and has a single button which operates the UI. There is another button on the power supply.







The back power supply must be turned on first before the main front switch will work. The front switch will operate so long as the power supply is activated. The pro being accidental activation within a pack isn't likely and it never happened to me. The con being the first activation of the main LED takes two buttons but so long as the power supply is activated it's a one click turn on of the main LED. Once on the two red signal lights flash and the blue charge lights temporarily activate however they can be turned on again with another click so during use checking of the available power is possible after the initial activation. There are a total of 4 blue charge indicator lights. One big pro is the main LED doesn't just cut off once the battery is nearly spent. There is plenty of warning via output the charge is getting low.







On the con side I wish there was a way (if so I couldn't find it) to turn off the red flashing lights and still be able to use the main LED. They probably don't use much power so no fear of running down the battery rather there could be times when less overall visibility is better. That said very often in the real world being seen at night is a good thing. But still there are those pesky zombies to worry about.







The battery pack is cupped to fit the back of a human skull rather well. There is no need for a top strap given the overall low weight which is distributed between the optic and power supply. That and the way Nextroch split the headband to increase stability of the battery pack against the skull.












But there is one con which could be easily fixed by the Nextorch. The headband needs to be longer. It just fit my head on the maximum adjustment and I mean just. So lets add a few inches for us block heads out there!


I think it's rated for IPX4 which is splashing from any angle however not dunk rated. Maybe something to do with the USB port or adjustable beam. I never had any rain during my testing as there is a drought so if during the next rain storm there are issues will update that in this review. I prefer to not spray stuff with a hose or dunk something in cup to see if the ratings hold true. Water testing is done using streams, ponds or actual rain. 







I ran the battery pack down to the point it would not turn on. Then plugged in an Anker 3200 mAh battery pack with a 3 foot USB cable. It worked during charging! Not sure if it was at 100% brightness but if yea got a USB battery pack (many smartphone users do) it will run off that so yea won't be left in the dark. That said it's so easy to charge after use as there are no batteries to deal with and the runtimes are long.







The prepper in me had to know if it was solar comparable. Yes it does solar charge and didn't produce a charger error if the power is interrupted aka clouds passing between the sun etc etc.







I really like solar charging things. Not sure why?







Ok enough foreplay. Time for actual usage.

















The UI is rather simple however like everything else there are pros and cons. I like the fact there are only 4 modes and the SOS/DISCO/WHATEVER mode is hidden within the UI. It takes a looong press to activate that. Near as I could tell there is no memory mode and the light turns on in high. I prefer low first. The 3 main modes can be single clicked through but after 3 or so seconds of running on a mode another click will turn off the main LED. I like single click turn off but wish there was a way to change modes once it is set without turning off the main LED. It's not really an issue as often don't jump around modes, rather use the medium when hiking and low in camp but still it would be a nice option. Also some may prefer a lower low mode than 20 lumens. The high mode is really bright but not overly so. Guessing given the low mass of the bezel that was probably a good idea. The XP-L could be pushed beyond 550 lumens but just because something can be done doesn't mean it always should. I think it was wise to keep the high mode within reason all things considered. 


Yes the red flashing back LEDs makes the light easy to find in a pack or on the ground.







Lets look at the beam. 


Most focused beam on low short range.







Widest beam on low short range.







Widest flood on medium.







More focused on medium.







Most focused on medium.







A very tall Tulip Poplar.


Widest beam on high.







Most focused beam on high. Notice the increased throw. You will see a better example of that coming up.







Widest beam on high far range. The flood beam looks that good in person. I am used to focusable [email protected] lights which are much sloppier. This headlamp's flood beam surprised me. Better than expected.







Most focused beam on high far range. You can see the extra throw. It was nice to verify glowing eyes in the dark were actually critters other than bears and zombies. Then again do zombie eyes reflect light?







Widest beam on high medium range.







Most focused beam on high medium range.







Yes I scampered down that in the video. Normally I wouldn't recommend bouldering/climbing/etc in the dark but do so when testing lights. I also ran and hiked as well. The adjustable beam was rather nice for different tasks. It was comfortable running headlamp but once again reiterate the manufacture should add some length the the headband.







Overall Pros and cons.


1. USB power source so far has turned out to be a pro. Easy to charge between uses and makes for a powerful headlamp for the weight. The ability to work with an external USB power source in a pinch sealed the deal.


2. Solar compatible. 


3. Focused beam ability was well done.


4. Shape and support of battery pack is comfortable.


5. Modern LED. XP-L. I kinda wish they had a NW option but that's the tint snob in me.


6. It's not that heavy considering batteries are included in the weight. Actually feels light in the hand. Some manufactures don't include battery weight with flashlights and headlamps. I suppose given multiple battery chemistries , some lighter than others I understand but keep that in mind if comparing the weight of a USB powered light to something else.


7. Light operation is a good indicator of reduced battery power. It doesn't just cut off once the power is low. Yes the blue LED power indicator lights worked but they're on the back of my head. I prefer lights not to just unexpectedly cut off once run down. This one didn't.


Cons.


1. Please make the headband longer in future production.


2. The UI isn't totally my preference however was workable.


Here is a video of my review including the field testing. Thanks for looking!


----------



## TCY (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey thanks for the review, very detailed. I like that red beacon light at the back but would also prefer a way to turn it off. I clicked your review video at the end but somehow started to watch the wizard pro video you did lol.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 21, 2016)

TCY said:


> Hey thanks for the review, very detailed. I like that red beacon light at the back but would also prefer a way to turn it off. I clicked your review video at the end but somehow started to watch the wizard pro video you did lol.



LOL. I am working on the wizard pro XHP50 written review right now. Thanks for looking!


----------



## NEXTORCH light (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, buddy. Great Job!!! 
Thank you for the very in depth review.:thumbsup:


----------



## stanleyzz (Nov 23, 2016)

Well,a great review!
Nextorch design a pretty headlamp.
I like the USB Power headlamp like this.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Interesting light. It's got a fairly utilitarian look to it. Any idea of the beam angles?


----------



## chadvone (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey WW. Nice review. Nice light. 

In flood mode does it flood like Wizard?
Did you have any issues with it changing focus while running,climbing etc ?
How does the tilting mechazimmerthingy feel?

Does the switch work fast enough that from any mode longer than 3 seconds a double click will go to High?

From on Double click is High, Triple click is Medium, Quad click to low ??

Hope that makes since...

Does it look like the head will come apart ?


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2016)

chadvone said:


> Hey WW. Nice review. Nice light.
> 
> In flood mode does it flood like Wizard?
> Did you have any issues with it changing focus while running,climbing etc ?
> ...



The flood is less floody than the wizard. There is a very large beam profile on the widest flood which is visible but dang floody just the same. The tilt feels ok but if I tilt it too low I will get some glare. The UI seemed like the following once the back power was activated.

1. On click goes to high from off.
2. More clicks will go through the rest of the modes. Each click gets another mode.
3. Click and hold will activate SOS.
4. After about 3 seconds (me trying to count so keep that in mind) one click will turn the main LED off.
5. So long as the switch is pressed to change a mode it will move to the next more. This can be done forever but stop clicking then after 3 seconds the next click will turn it off.

I am not a light modification person so not qualified to say if it would come apart. I don't see how to do it but again could be wrong.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> Interesting light. It's got a fairly utilitarian look to it. Any idea of the beam angles?



Not sure what beam angles means but would like to answer your question however can't.


----------



## chadvone (Nov 23, 2016)

think lucky13 is asking how wide and narrow at each end.

I am not being very clear(sorry). 

I am thinking a double click from on will take you to High, OFF first then Hi.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 23, 2016)

chadvone said:


> think lucky13 is asking how wide and narrow at each end.
> 
> I am not being very clear(sorry).
> 
> I am thinking a double click from on will take you to High, OFF first then Hi.



Then I am not sure. The beam is very narrow at it's focus and very wide at it's max. At 15 feet it's wider than my living room wall which is probably 12-15 feet wide. The field use photos are an accurate representation. It's a wide beam but the wizard is one of my floodiest headlamps only beaten my the ZL 501/H50. One click turns the light on hi. A double click is treated like two clicks so that would put it at medium from the get go. In fact as that's my most used mode it's what I tend to do.

Edit. Let me compare it to my ZL H501 as remember something about that being 80 degrees (I think). It's at the other house so will have to wait for a day or so.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 24, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> Not sure what beam angles means but would like to answer your question however can't.



Like chadvone said. I'm curious if you know how wide the beam is zoomed in and zoomed out, or happened to take a picture of the beam profile. 

For exampe:


----------



## chadvone (Nov 24, 2016)

Double click treated like 2 clicks, that is what I am after. Thank you. 

This UI is very much like the UI on the Princeton Tec EOS

EOS has the blinky in with the rest of the modes. After its on a while next click is off.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 24, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> Like chadvone said. I'm curious if you know how wide the beam is zoomed in and zoomed out, or happened to take a picture of the beam profile.
> 
> For exampe:



All outdoors beam shots listed as most focused and widest are just that. The most focus or widest adjustments. Generally I don't do white wall hunting but if it helps just took these photos. These are on medium. Wall most focused.





widest.





Door focused.





Door widest.





The official white wall in all of it's glory. Most focused.





The official white wall including obligatory hanging photos. widest.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 24, 2016)

chadvone said:


> Double click treated like 2 clicks, that is what I am after. Thank you.
> 
> This UI is very much like the UI on the Princeton Tec EOS
> 
> EOS has the blinky in with the rest of the modes. After its on a while next click is off.



I can directly compare it to my EOS but like the ZL that will need to wait as it's at the other house. I have two EOS both are either the 50 or 70 lumen models. Maybe 50, not sure. I wonder if they ever updated that as it was one of my favorite headlamps in that class. One the downside I don't use 3xAAA much anymore.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks, the first two really help. It's hard to tell from a first person view how wide the beam is. Short of actually having the light on hand, I find profile views like that useful.


----------

